# In the USA, did very little people have TV back in 1930s?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

TV started being sold in 1930s but how much people bought TV back in 1930s?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I think limited attempts at broadcasting as we know it were only begun in 1939, at New York's World Fair. In 1940, there were allegedly 23 broadcasting stations and more than 10,000 TVs in private homes, but you'd have to get past 1945 and probably into the 50s to reach a really wide circulation. The first national broadcast was in 1957.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

The adoption of TV in the US was derailed by a little known conflict called the second world war.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

And the adoption of TV in the UK was derailed for even longer by being virtually broke after the Second World War...


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> And the adoption of TV in the UK was derailed for even longer by being virtually broke after the Second World War...


I read that in Germany, berlin summer olympics 1936 was watched on TV back in the year 1936 by those who owned TV


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> I think limited attempts at broadcasting as we know it were only begun in 1939, at New York's World Fair. In 1940, there were allegedly 23 broadcasting stations and more than 10,000 TVs in private homes, but you'd have to get past 1945 and probably into the 50s to reach a really wide circulation. The first national broadcast was in 1957.


I read that in Germany, berlin summer olympics 1936 was watched on TV back in the year 1936 by those who owned TV.

Edit:

I didn't understand what you meant by TV Broadcast being begun in the USA?

When typing on Google that When did TV broadcasting start in the USA? The answer is July 2, 1928


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I had that from an article, suggesting broadcasting to an audience and number of TVs of some size. For example, the first broadcastings in DK were just to a couple of TVs in halls, where people would then gather. But I did not check the google passage.


----------



## robertzombie (May 7, 2021)

No, only tall people were allowed to own televisions.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

robertzombie said:


> No, only tall people were allowed to own televisions.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*In the USA, did very little people have TV back in 1930s?
*

LOL

In the USA, did very _*few*_ people have TV back in 1930s?


----------

